# Why is everything f***** in this country...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Why is everything fucked in this country?

The roads, the health service, pensions, trains, schooling, nursery and after school services...

...and now the RAF...

The Nimrod crash was reportedly down to an old aircraft, lack of funds and poor service...

Where the fuck does our tax money go??

The roads are falling apart, the health service is unable to cope, NI and private pensions are awash with problems.

The trains still provide poor service despite year-on-year price rises, our teachers and schools are stretched to breaking point because of the influx of immigrants.

After school places in poor areas are closing through lack of funding despite success in keeping kids off the street...

And yet STILL this government lets them all in, demands more housing and puts ever more strain on our already over-stretched infrastructure.

Why???!!! :? It just doesn't stack up...

cheers

rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Still get a cracking pint in my local, always a silver lining.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps its coz people can't follow simple rules.

.....like not having swearing any forum titles :roll: :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

On top of all that, most goods are still a rip-off here as well :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Perhaps its coz people can't follow simple rules.
> 
> .....like not having swearing any forum titles :roll: :wink:


Ooops! Sorry!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get laid. Life always looks better then. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> Get laid. Life always looks better then. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very true!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

And my dear Rusty you are choosing to still live here. Life is about choice, by remaining to live here you are choosing to accept all you bemoan. Vote with your feet and move to a country where all this is better, totally your choice, or move into politics, get voted in and change it from the inside.

All again totally within your control and your choice.

It it's going to be its up to me!

Enjoy what you have chosen to do.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John C said:


> And my dear Rusty you are choosing to still live here. Life is about choice, by remaining to live here you are choosing to accept all you bemoan. Vote with your feet and move to a country where all this is better, totally your choice, or move into politics, get voted in and change it from the inside.
> 
> All again totally within your control and your choice.
> 
> ...


Aw man!

If only llfe were that simple...

A wife that I love to bits (but wants to give up flying and stay in the UK), kids 5 and 8 through a previous relationship, my age, a terminally ill father and no money.

Politics? The TTOC is politic enough for me...

Brown nosing is not my style. I would probably be a lot better off if it was. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > And my dear Rusty you are choosing to still live here. Life is about choice, by remaining to live here you are choosing to accept all you bemoan. Vote with your feet and move to a country where all this is better, totally your choice, or move into politics, get voted in and change it from the inside.
> ...


See? My point exactly. Life is that simple, you are choosing to stay here for all the right reasons in your life. So enjoy our country for all the good things about it.

Glad you have exercised your personal choice. :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

John C said:


> See? My point exactly. Life is that simple, you are choosing to stay here for all the right reasons in your life. So enjoy our country for all the good things about it.
> 
> Glad you have exercised your personal choice. :wink:


..... ah Grasshopper & now we know what the C stands for........

........Confucius!


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Get a job in Zimbabwe for a couple of years. When you return to UK, it'll seem like heaven. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Molehall said:


> Get a job in Zimbabwe for a couple of years. When you return to UK, it'll seem like heaven. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Been there, done that.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Molehall said:


> Get a job in Zimbabwe for a couple of years. When you return to UK, it'll seem like heaven. :lol: :lol: :lol:


A week in France will have much the same effect.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> A week in France will have much the same effect.


......THAT long??!! I've found a day trip long enough TBH!! :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Try living in Bolton for 6 months, then come back to Berkshire where the roads are full, shops are full, people everywhere, everything is worn out, but... it's NOT Bolton! Phew, luxury  
.


----------

